# deletion of posts: listing of members who want this.



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

missingdna said:


> Starting this to see who wants their posts deleted from this site.
> 
> i for one would like all my posts ( but not this one) deleted. Ill stay a member for now, im willing to see if the forum "holds true" as promised, but i dont see why a commercial venture should benifit from input made when the forum was non profit.
> 
> ...


wow.

what a waste.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

> hey,deleted all my posts.ain't selling out to these new motherfuckers.





> Jeez that must have taken some time or is there an easy way I am unaware of??





> there is a post up where you can request the deletion or just pm bertros.


Seems as simple as this ??


----------



## missingdna (May 4, 2009)

simple as...

thanks mods...or admin.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 25, 2014)

me too please


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

This is hilarious...


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

oldfart said:


> me too please


Your 2nd ever post was to say "delete my posts? Gold


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

AdrianK said:


> oldfart said:
> 
> 
> > me too please
> ...


Nope, his other posts were deleted.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Are the requs
ests for deletion working?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Can someone clarify these requests are being met by admin or mods???


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Stealthfisha said:


> Can someone clarify these requests are being met by admin or mods???


I believe so


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Physhopath said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone clarify these requests are being met by admin or mods???
> ...


Just checked...accounts and all posts still active....not sure admin will do this for those that want out


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

scater said:


> AdrianK said:
> 
> 
> > oldfart said:
> ...


Aah walking the talk


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Stealthfisha said:


> Physhopath said:
> 
> 
> > Stealthfisha said:
> ...


Might not be instantaneous but it is happening threads are getting shorter & shorter, have a look see


----------



## missingdna (May 4, 2009)

All my prior posts have been deleted as requested, whether by mods or admin i dont know.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

If you do move to new forums please consider keeping your AKFF nicknames so our history doesn't completely die and I know who I'm communicating with. I still can't bring myself to push the wipe button. Gonna miss you all.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about this some more and I for one won't delete my posts yet, there may be a way to save them and maybe transfer them over to a post-Apocalyptic AKFF if such a new site can be generated. Since we still own our content and it's copyright this should be legally possible, especially if someone kept mirrors of this site on a separate offline server in case of catastrophic meltdown events. I know I have this form of protection for my own business and there are a lot smarter people than me here. There are hints on AKFF facebook page...


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

You have my permission to delete my posts and close my acount 
cheers cruiser


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

please delete my posts.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello ADMIN

Could you please NOT delete my posts, so I don't fracture previous stories or info for new yakers entering this forum...leave it there for all newcomers to see and learn from my mistakes and ramble and waffling on....

Could you please DELETE my account access...I now have passed over to the otherside and wish all good health and stay safe...for the last time...Baggs


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

Please delete my posts and my account 
Thank you


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

THIS A VERY VERY SAD A DAYS


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah take me off the books,

posts and account.

thanks.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

fkn getting redirected to some spam site every second click.
Advertising (not even fishing related) all over and through my posts.
Please delete any that I miss.

So long, and thanks for all the fish.

Oh that's just fucking great.
Some addware shit from THIS SITE has attached itself to my pc, so now these shitty pop-up / clickable links are showing up on other sites.
FU vertigowhateveryouarecalled.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Can you please delete all my posts and my account , cheers nikko


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Mods, please delete my posts and account.

Thanks for all your work over the years fellas


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep i'm out of here too.

But I would like to thank you all for what you did, moderating, putting shit on other members, or genuine insight into the art of kayak fishing.

I have met some awesome people through this site, both in person & just as many over a keyboard.

Thanks it was great.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

so sad......Just when I got back into kayaking as well..

Well I guess its hello kfdu.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

As well as my posts please delete my account.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I fear we may have missed the boat kids, check down the bottom where it says "the team"
No mods left


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Please delete my posts and account as the others please.....I have enjoyed the forum for many years and as most not happy to what has happend.....Bungy from Mackay....Over and Out.....


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

TheFishinMusician said:


> I fear we may have missed the boat kids, check down the bottom where it says "the team"
> No mods left


Dam I hate missing the boat.

Could never find the little boy in the canoe either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

NOTE: There are no administrators or moderators left from AKFF. The more material left, the more the site retains some appeal. It is not in Vertical Scope's interests to delete posts or accounts. For this reason, If you wish to delete your old posts, the best way would be to do it manually. 

To do this:

1) Open User Control Panel
2) Ensure you have 'Overview' tab showing and 'Front Page' highlighted red
3) Look for 'Your Posts' and click on it.

You should see on the r/h side of the screen something like 'Search these results: Search found 508 matches • Page 1 of 34 • 12345 ... 34' 
Start on whatever page you like, in an ordered fashion

4) Right-click on each of your posts on the page you have open and choose, 'Open in a new Tab'
5) Find your post in the thread
5) deleting the content and substitute whatever you like (it needs something or it won't save)
6) click 'Submit'

Alternatively, leave your posts for fellow-yakkers who find something they wish to read via Google.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

5 down, 2545 to go


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

TheFishinMusician said:


> 5 down, 2545 to go


When I tested, I right-clicked every one of my posts on the page, did the deed, went back and pressed F5 to make sure they were gone... but, yeah, it is slow work. Set a target of a set number per day or you'll go insane.


----------

